
Kandan, an Open Source Alternative to HipChat - josegonzalez
https://github.com/kandanapp/kandan
======
jpkeisala
I recently installed Subway IRC on my server and loving it!
<https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway> If you look web-based IRC client.
Its build on Node and Backbone.

------
mehrzad
Even if a certain service has more features, I prefer to use the one based on
open protocols, and in this case, IRC.

~~~
fusion94
Kandan is completely Open Source and uses Faye as a messaging protocol which
is also Open Source.

~~~
mehrzad
Yeah I realized I might consider it if it's OSS.

------
l0c0b0x
Sweet mother of moses... if this is at all close to the
stackexchange/serverfault <http://chat.stackexchange.com/rooms/127/the-comms-
room> chat rooms, I'm all in! Seems like it at least, will have to give it a
try.

~~~
jrgifford
As a SE mod (and Kandan dev member), it's similar. Definitely worth looking
into (in my opinion). :)

------
andrewljohnson
Goes it have GitHub integration out of the box? That is the killer HipChat
feature for me. I also like that HipChat will let me upload and link people to
files.

~~~
kingnothing
There's a link for their Hubot integration in the README.

------
jacobsenscott
Does it speak jabber?

------
jawns
What's the login for the Kandan demo?

~~~
jaredmcateer
I created demo1/testing if you don't want to bother signing up.

------
gtmtg
Balloons.io (<http://balloons.io/>) looks pretty similar, and it's open-source
as well (<https://github.com/gravityonmars/Balloons.IO>).

------
yesimahuman
Looks awesome! I really love HipChat, but I'd love to be able to really
customize it. The local chat room becomes a pretty big part of the company and
deserves to have all manner of culture added to it (logo, sounds, etc).

------
shanselman
FWIW, there's a similar chat for ASP.NET/SignalR called Jabbr...does inline
images, youtubes, etc <https://github.com/davidfowl/JabbR>

~~~
Kudos
What an asshole of a name to give chat software, surely they'd heard of
Jabber/XMPP?

~~~
nnnnni
It was written in ASP. We can't assume anything!

------
kilian
We've been trying this out at my company, it's pretty full-featured already.
Now if I could just get all my colleague's on board with the idea of a private
company chat.

------
sgdesign
Happy to see Kandan found its second wind! Thanks for all the work you're
putting in :)

------
thehodge
Are there Mobile apps that connect to this? I use the campfire app all the
time

~~~
jrgifford
Not yet!

------
walke
Great work! This is awesome!

